# Saturday Hike & Grouse Scout



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Took a walk in the hills this morning to see what was about, and to do a little advanced scouting for grouse.

Right off the bat I noticed this cone head:









I headed into the forest and soon heard a bull elk tuning up his bugle. Wanting to catch a glimpse, I worked uphill for about half a mile in thick undergrowth only to find a harem of cows forming a line of defense.










In the end I was unable to catch sight of the bull. I backed off and tried a cow call, which ignited a frenzy of chirps and immediately brought this young one to 7 yards:










I did find a few nice coveys of grouse that have me excited for the upcoming season. During the hike I also happened upon a gigantic patch of some of the tastiest wild raspberries I've had in a long time, perfectly ripe:










I for one am really glad Fall is here.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

AWESOME pictures! What kind of camera do you use?

The pic of the cow elk, and the fact that you heard a bugle is getting me STOKED to get out in the field!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's some nice picture's thresh !! Even one of a three legged elk !! :shock: 

But, where at is the grouse pic's ?? :?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> But, where at is the grouse pic's ??


.45, I thought you had gotten lost on tribal lands somewhere.

I'm cursed in grouse pics! I have tried to get photos of them many times but they always keep a tree between us. One day!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I like that 'conehead' picture.....  

Me and sage hens never see eye to eye either........always a sagebrush in the way.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice photos.


----------

